

The Why of Zero Tolerance - mbleigh
http://mbleigh.com/post/19733523231/the-why-of-zero-tolerance

======
sheraz
This political correctness crap must stop. So what if some young dude-bros
made a bad joke? Personally, I found the spelling errors were more appalling.

Rather than instituting immature zero-tolerance policies, a better course of
action would have been an email to the event organizers. It should have called
attention to the offending piece of text (and the gross spelling errors)--
citing reasons why people could find it offensive.

Everyone is up in arms about gender diversity, but no one is saying _WHY_ it
is a good thing.

Is it simply diversity for diversity's sake?

~~~
mbleigh
Yes, absolutely. You can look at organizations across the world and they will
tell you that diversity is a goal for its own sake. People who come from
different places and backgrounds will approach problems with different
perspectives. Those different perspectives may lead to a better answer that
would not have been considered if no one had been there to think of it.

